# Changing pouch tie method!



## simple fool (Jul 18, 2015)

I recently decided to try the constr
ictor knot and string method of tying my pouches to bands. I have always used thin latex and the wrap and tuck method in the past.

Well after a few hundred shots I am pretty convinced the constrictor knot is the way to go. So far no signs of wear at all. I usually start to see wear around the pouch ties at this point using latex/wrap tuck. Time will tell.

What suprised me though is that I think the constrictor knot band set shoots faster! I do not have a chrony so this is just by "feel" and striking force on targets. But I think I have gained a bit of speed over the latex/wrap tuck bands all other factors being the same.

I am guessing this is because the string is lighter and forms a more compact tie "bundle" than latex? Has anyone else noticed this?

Oh my bands are 1" x .30 latex cut straight at 11.50" length and shot full butterfly. I used thin hemp string for the knot as I didn't have cotton at the time.

Stay warm! Cold here in upstate NY! -8 F. This morning!


----------



## Skook (Jul 25, 2015)

Simple,
I'll second your findings. Using the constrictor I haven't had a band break at the ties yet. Quick, easy, and they don't come loose.
Thanks 
Skook

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## simple fool (Jul 18, 2015)

Hey skook!

Yeah feels like I have been missing out now. Been using the latex wrap tuck for well over a year and never really though to try anything else.

Thanks to this forum again! Always learning new stuff here!


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

I use both.. if I'm using straight cut strips then I use the constrictor knot method..if I'm using tapers.. the wrap and tuck.. only because it's harder for me to make an even fold going through the pouch hole with tapers.. if this makes any sense to anyone


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

StretchandEat said:


> I use both.. if I'm using straight cut strips then I use the constrictor knot method..if I'm using tapers.. the wrap and tuck.. only because it's harder for me to make an even fold going through the pouch hole with tapers.. if this makes any sense to anyone


It makes sense to me. So glad I was shown the collar method. Pain to do the first few but after it was easier than wrapping or tying.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## shtf.doom (Apr 20, 2016)

I also use the constructor knot , I find it to be extremely quick and simple.

Scout$hooter


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

I love the constrictor using waxed leather sewing string. Never cuts my latex. Never budges a milimeter.

On lighter setups I've started using cuffs. But they can slip and cause pouch curl if you really stress them.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggif (Apr 6, 2013)

I use a cuff because I can fine tune if I end up with a bit different lenghts. It protects my tubes from the constrictor knot that I add as a last step over it. I use white cotton cord and mark it with a drop of paint to identify different tube types used. The drop of paint makes also sure it never gets undone. (Not that I'm assuming it to come undone really)


----------

